
Driver in 2018 fatal Mountain View Tesla crash was playing video game, NTSB says - gregcoombe
https://abc7news.com/automotive/driver-in-fatal-mountain-view-tesla-crash-was-playing-video-game-ntsb-says/5966601/
======
BoorishBears
This is the brave new world.

Sign up to beta test a system called "Autopilot".

Sold with a package constantly called "Full self driving" when it's "FSD...
Capability"
([https://mobile.twitter.com/elonmusk/status/11117625335205314...](https://mobile.twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1111762533520531456))

Where "your hands are only on the wheel for regulatory reasons"

The when you die you'll get victim blamed to top it all off.

Crazy how crusty old boring old failure of a carmaker GM could figure out how
to detect eye focus and disable comparable features if you're not actively
watching the road... yet Tesla couldn't, isn't it?

